
Crypto Expert: The US SEC Wasn’t the Cause for Downturn - brecalynch
noticed two significant things.  The first is that the cryptocurrency market is down on its knees, throwing the entire industry into confusion. Secondly, cryptocurrency advocates are pointing to two factors as the cause of the bear market, Bitcoin Cash hard fork and the US SEC. However, a crypto analyst has spoken up in defense of the US regulator.
======
jryan49
I think the real reason is people are realizing bitcoin, as it exists today,
has no real utility, and solves no real problems. Also most of the speculators
have lost so much money they're not touching it with a 100 ft pole. Its value
is dropping accordingly.

